# What is this beast?



## Levi1951 (Dec 4, 2013)

Know it's a mmats juggernaut 15in but what year, specs, is it good, better than two 15in kicker comps?


----------



## Levi1951 (Dec 4, 2013)

No marks or anything to identify :/


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

This model is circa 2000, specs: 


 1400 Wrms real world power!
 Dual 1.4ohm voice coils
 Patented cross-drilled forced air induction for
 maximum voice coil cooling
 1.25" thick top plate that equals the voice coil's
 winding length for a true even-hung design.
 260 ounces of double stacked magnets.
 Quad stacked spiders to handle extreme excursion.
 3" diameter aluminum voice coil.
 SPL 1W/1M,10" 92dB,12" 92dB,15" 92.5dB
It looks like you need to buy a repair kit for it though, it is well worth taking the time and effort to fix the sub as long as the coils are in good shape. It was a common problem for people to build an enclosure at home not knowing a thing about the specifications, then subsequently burning the coils up. If you smell through the vent hole on the back of the magnet structure and it smells like burnt wires, there is a good chance the woofer is no good. You can get the repair kits on ebay. For a sub thats consistently been priced over $800, I think its worth a shot.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

If the correct enclosure is not built for this sub, do not bother with it. The specs are it requires a bare minimum of 4.5 cubic feet per woofer in a vented enclosure only. If space in your vehicle allows a bigger box I would increase the size to 5.5. Tuned port size is 50 sq in X 16" in length. I recommend using a 4" in diameter round port, 4" long, it puts you at 50.24. Every inch of a 4" round port equals 12.56 sq in. You can use commercial PVC pipe for the port. I wouldnt use anything smaller than 3/4" MDF, and you will probably need to brace the inside of the box. Use wood glue along with deck screws and when your finished seal all the interior seams with caulk. For the best performance dynamat the interior of the box as well.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

The Kicker Competition is a good woofer for people that have a small system budget. It would be difficult to compare the Kicker with the Juggernaught because they aren't in the same class, the only thing in common is the woofer diameter. If your looking to sound like everybody else in the neighborhood then I think the Kickers will suit you well, if your looking to be the guy everyone else is striving to sound like, well I would use the mmats.


----------

